# You just cant grow Alfalfa in Georgia........



## quackwacker (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah Right!


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 24, 2008)

*Good lookin' crop Wes..*

Won't be long and you'll have to use the dog to track Tucker down in it..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 24, 2008)

I was amazed at how my test trial of no-till alfalfa did last fall. That stuff grew like crazy. Got 8 inches high in a month. Then the army worms found it and wiped out 95%. Got them killed off finally and I plan on planting it again this year..but this time I'll head the worms off at the getgo. Haven't figured out how I'll remove the clippings after mowing every time but at least it grew well. Ph is critical for alfalfa though. It's picky stuff for the most part.
That field of yours looks like it took off from day one.


----------



## EastALHunter (Apr 24, 2008)

*The most extensive research in the South...*



quackwacker said:


> Yeah Right!



with Alfalfa has been done at the University of Georgia.  Georgia actually has great soil for it.  The problem becomes drought and insects like Sandra mentioned.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 24, 2008)

who says it cant grow in Ga? Thats a pretty stand of it right there! Like gadeerwoman said, Ph is critical. Looks good!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 24, 2008)

One of the keys also is to select a variety that HAS been tested and that has done well in Ga. I used Bulldog 505 last year. Seeded it earlier than I've ever done a fall plot..and it was done totally no-till. Timed it just right with a rain. A month later my first personal experience with army worms hit it. By the time I could get it treated they had done their damage.


----------



## quackwacker (Apr 24, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> One of the keys also is to select a variety that HAS been tested and that has done well in Ga. I used Bulldog 505 last year. Seeded it earlier than I've ever done a fall plot..and it was done totally no-till. Timed it just right with a rain. A month later my first personal experience with army worms hit it. By the time I could get it treated they had done their damage.



Sandra,

Thats what this is .....Bulldog 505.  I planted it last fall also.

Had the soil just right to start.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 24, 2008)

How are the deer and turkeys taking to it? Do you have an exclusion cage in it?


----------



## pwhite2 (Apr 24, 2008)

There is also another variety called Bulldog 805 that UGA came out with. There are several stands at UGA's experiment station  in Tifton that have been growing on one planting for 5+ years. You have to be careful on planting alfalfa in a stand that is already there because it develops an autotoxicity to the young plants and kills them.


----------



## dixie (Apr 25, 2008)

Quack, I'm gonna post this here and hope Sandra sees it to, would either of you mind either sending me or posting the step by step details you did to get your stands of alfalfa started? I've got alpha rack in but after reading some about  505 I'd like to give it a shot


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 25, 2008)

*Forget Alfalfa*

Alfalfa might make it in the northern 1/3 of GA but I think a better choice for most of the state would be perennial peanuts................... 

HC


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Dixie, this should cover all you need to know about alfalfa:
http://www.plantmanagementnetwork.org/pub/fg/management/2004/alfalfa/
http://www.rutwear.com/ruttalk/qdma_1.php

Only thing I would add is to keep your eyes open for army worms and hit them IMMEDIATELY if you see any signs of infestation. They wipe it out quickly...as I found out the hard way. You can't wait a week after you see the first ones..You better hit it right then.


----------



## Mighty Moose (Apr 28, 2008)

This sound interesting.  Do you think it will work in Middle GA?  Specifically Hancock County.

When did you plant and how long did it take to germinate?


----------



## Mighty Moose (Apr 28, 2008)

Couldn't stand it.  Had to GOOGLE it...

http://www.athensseed.com/catalog/wildlifeplot.html

BULLDOG 505 ALFALFA -Dual Purpose Alfalfa - Hay or Graze For Livestock or Wildlife!


One of two new dual purpose alfalfas bred and developed by Dr. Joe Bouton at the University of Georgia, Bulldog 505 should be planted north of Macon, GA. Bulldog 505 has shown excellence in field trials conducted at Oklahoma, Kentucky, and Pennsylvannia. Grazing alfalfa increases body weight and antler size for deer. Alfalfa food plots make a good feeding habitat for wild turkeys and quail. Bulldog 505 has also done well overseeded into bermuda grass hay fields which serves to increase hay quality and eliminate the need for nitrogen applications! Bulldog 505 has been bred to stand up to aggressive grazing and to tolerate strong treading and trampling. Good disease resistance, drought tolerance and excellent winterhardiness are also characteristics of Bulldog 505. Plant in fall (best time for the Southern US)or spring at the rate of 20# per acre and no deeper than 1/4 to 1/2 inch. Apply 0-20-20 annually at the rate of 500# per acre. After 50% bloom alfalfa should be mowed off or cut and baled into hay and removed from food plot area to allow new tender regrowth. 

Available Fall 2008


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

#1 MM is to get a soil test done asap. You need a ph in the 6-7 range. I seeded mine Labor Day weekend last year to time it with a rain. Within 2 weeks it was a couple inches high. At 6 weeks it was 8 inches tall and beautiful..then the worms came and wiped it out. I simply overseeded mine into an old pasture that had been sprayed hot with a glyphosate mix and then mowed as close as possible so I had good seed to ground contact. Immediate rain was a key to it's quick growth.


----------



## dixie (Apr 29, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> #1 MM is to get a soil test done asap. You need a ph in the 6-7 range. I seeded mine Labor Day weekend last year to time it with a rain. Within 2 weeks it was a couple inches high. At 6 weeks it was 8 inches tall and beautiful..then the worms came and wiped it out. I simply overseeded mine into an old pasture that had been sprayed hot with a glyphosate mix and then mowed as close as possible so I had good seed to ground contact. Immediate rain was a key to it's quick growth.



Sandra, sorry to work you to death on this but what did you do about the clippings? I'm wondering if I need to find either a rock or hay rake? Or would have done if not for the worms?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

Dixie, my idea was that I was going to try to keep it clipped often so there would not be much accumulation of it. Would that have worked? Don't know since the worms solved that problem for me before it ever occured.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, keeping it clipped so that there is no accumulation of excess forage will work just fine - and help with non-target plants as well.

We've had pretty good luck with Florida 77 and Florida 99 as well.  
Highcotton - you are right perennial peanuts can be a little more forgiving (even though they are more expensive to establish).  

The bottom line for alfalfa AND perennial peanut is that you need somebody who is willing to work to get the soil (pH and condition) right as well as manage the forage regularly and not just work on it when they can...


----------



## ejs1980 (May 7, 2008)

HighCotton said:


> Alfalfa might make it in the northern 1/3 of GA but I think a better choice for most of the state would be perennial peanuts...................
> 
> HC



I wanted to try the peanuts but It's very expensive from what I've seen.Had a hard time just finding someone close by to sprig it and I won't post their price but needless to say I didn't buy. Have they come out with a seed to plant it or is it still sprigged?


----------

